# Podcasts



## bertol65 (9 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, comment fait on pour télécharger des podcasts directement à partir de l'iPad ?
J'ai essayé celui de Nicolas Canteloup à partir de iTunes mais je n'obtiens qu'un extrait !?


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Janvier 2013)

bertol65 a dit:


> Bonjour, comment fait on pour télécharger des podcasts directement à partir de l'iPad ?
> J'ai essayé celui de Nicolas Canteloup à partir de iTunes mais je n'obtiens qu'un extrait !?



Quand tu t'abonnes à un PodCast, tu n'obtiens que le dernier N° et tu es abonné pour les N° suivants.
Pour les N° précédents, il faut les cocher un par un !


----------



## IlSanto (10 Janvier 2013)

Sur iOS, l'application "Podcasts" d'Apple (disponible sur le store) est relativement utile.

D'ailleurs, lorsque tu lances une recherche avec iTunes depuis iOS, il te propose de l'installer si tu souhaites acquérir un podcast.

C'est comme tout ce qui se fait sur l'iPad : ultra compliqué.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Janvier 2013)

IlSanto a dit:


> Sur iOS, l'application "Podcasts" d'Apple (disponible sur le store) est relativement utile.
> 
> D'ailleurs, lorsque tu lances une recherche avec iTunes depuis iOS, il te propose de l'installer si tu souhaites acquérir un podcast.
> 
> C'est comme tout ce qui se fait sur l'iPad : ultra compliqué.


----------



## lineakd (10 Janvier 2013)

@bertol65, il existe quelques petites applications comme icatcher, downcast ou encore instacast pour la lecture des podcasts sur l'ipad.


----------



## Lefenmac (10 Janvier 2013)

Pour gérer les podcats j'ai installé icatcher, je ne sais plus si gratuit ou payant en tout cas pas cher, appli géniale.


----------

